# Get Your Goblins Here! Indy Haunt Fest



## Clipper (Nov 7, 2008)

Here is a list of some of the great things the first Indy Haunt Fest has to offer. Gates open at 9am June 26 and 1pm on June 27. Weekend pass is just $25, daily dose is $15- donate 5lbs or more of dry pasta and get $5 off addmission! (Pasta will be donated to Second Helpings to help feed the hungry) Check out our website www.IndyHauntFest.com for more info!

* CCTV Ever want to use closed circut tv in your haunt to keep an eye on those scares? Then let Jeff Williart from The Frighteners teach you how in this informative demonstration.

*Need an extra hand?We all know how a bad hand can ruin the look of an awesome prop! This demonstration will teach you how to make ‘em look extra creepy!! Join Dave the Dead as he shows off his skills in the art of hand making for your props! You will be using these hand casting techniques for flexwax in no time after watching this!

*Make-Up Bloody Make-Up!Join Melissa Carter as she shares some of her bloody wisdom of how to take your character up a couple of notches with make-up techniques she uses at Slaughter on Second Street!

*Hauntingly good household items and thrift shop findsIvan of Ollers Oddities will show you how to use items easily found around the house or at thrift shops to haunt up your house.

*Queue control and psychics in your hauntIan McAllister, tarot reader of grand scale from Witchlight Productions will lead a question and answer session about queue control and using psychics or tarot reading in your haunt.

*How to do Social Media Marketing Right for 2010Jeff Guilkey of the Claw Studio will share with you how to do Social Media Marketing Right for 2010. He will emphazie the importance of Social Media today and the impacts it has made in business such as Haunted Houses. He will share the Do & Don’ts of Social Media Marketing. Becasically it is like a refresher and mini guide workshop of how to use Social Media Marketing to gain better revenue for the Haunt Business.

*Grinner’s GrindhouseGrinner Has been a haunted house actor for over 13 years, and has been apart of many haunts (Fright Manor, Intersanctum of Fear, The Willard Haunted Hotel, Echo Fields, Nightmare on My Street, Dream Reapers), and he would like to help other haunt actors and haunt owners how to get the best beasts out of their monsters! Grinner will talk about techniques he has used in the haunt industry to psych up the workers. Pre-opening rituals, Proper ways of studying for Certain roles in the house, how to create your own monster. Even off season exercises to help stay in your A-game.
Also he will go over simple scare tactics that can make your haunt even scarier than before. He will even have a portion where you can talk about some of your favorite personal scares you’ve done.

*Starting your first Haunted HouseLeonard Pickel will walk you through what you need to know as you start your first Haunted House in this informative 2 part seminar.

*Spookyblue Monster Mache“Your ol’ pal Spook”, from Spookyblue.com, shares tricks and insights into making just about anything you can imagine out of paper mache. From simple -but mean- pumpkins to more complex projects like realistic paper mache skulls, “Headspook” explains how to build professional-looking props using dirt-cheap materials.

*Make you own Spirit Board table top-

*Fumless Foam Carving- learn how to carve foam with out the fumes!

*Show & Tell- bring that really cool prop you crafted with you and show it off!

* Rock & Ghoul Show and costume contest -join us, rock out to The Weeds of Eden and be judged! A great pre-party for the Zombie Crawl

*Got a Hearse-then drive it to Indy Haunt Fest-V.I.H. parking for Hearses

*Vendor Catacomb-a sales area filled with spooky delights to help you trick out your haunt.

* Hot Diggity Dogs -what better food for weenies than weiners? They will have their cart packed full of great food so you don't have to leave to eat! 

And much, much more!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

cant wait to attend next weekend! We have been looking forward to it for weeks. For the Spirit Table Make N Take, are all supplies (including the table top) included in the price? What is the price for that particular make n take (i couldnt find it on the website) Also, do I need to sign up for the class in advance...and is the show floor open both days!
Thanks!


----------



## Clipper (Nov 7, 2008)

*Get Your Goblins Here! -Indy Haunt Fest*

We are very excited too! 
The spirit board make & take will cost $10. Included in the cost is a table top board, supplies to make the design on the top plus you get Trish there to help guide you through the project. You can pay for the Make & Takes at the gate but if you would like to be sure you have a spot email me at [email protected] and let me know, I'll send it on to Trish. 
Yes the vendors catacomb will be open both days! Sat 9a-6p and Sun 1pm-5pm.
And don't forget about the Rock & Ghoul Show Saturday night from 9pm-11pm, wear a costume and be judged!- you may just win a prize! We will be offering child care that night by some of the outstanding child care workers from the extended care program of our daughters school. For just $10 a child for the Rock & Ghoul show!


See ya soon!
Sharon



MichaelMyers1 said:


> cant wait to attend next weekend! We have been looking forward to it for weeks. For the Spirit Table Make N Take, are all supplies (including the table top) included in the price? What is the price for that particular make n take (i couldnt find it on the website) Also, do I need to sign up for the class in advance...and is the show floor open both days!
> Thanks!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks sharon...I emailed you last night, so it looks like we are all signed up  Cant wait!


----------



## dave the dead (Apr 16, 2009)

Packing up the trailer for this weekend...dusting off some props for the show and tell and preparing for the Flexwax hand mold demo. Hope to meet a bunch of you guys this weekend!

Dave


----------

